# Safe journey Saffa!



## peglet (Apr 6, 2007)

I know that this is completely off topic, but I didn't want to my 'cheerio' to be lost.

Just want to say goodbye and bon voyage to Saffa - I hope that the next month or so of your journey is safe and that you, your DP and the boys arrive safely on new soil as you start the rest of your lives together.

Thank you for all your support over the last few years, and we'll know doubt hear from you - albiet with a little bit of time difference.

It was a pleasure meeting you, I'm only sorry that I only managed to have a touch of your boys from the inside, and never got to meet them for real.  

Have a relaxing time with your family, and as they say in bonnie Scotland - Haste ye back (although with this weather, I'm almost convinced it will be a LONG time before you set foot again).

Safe travels Saffa

With love, thoughts and happy memories!
Pegs, Bubbles + and 2 inside   
xxxxxx


----------



## tissyblue (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice one Peglet  


Saffa - you persevered through so much with your health and various TX and I know that all of us on this board were just thrilled for you and B when your dream(s) came true.    I wish the best of everything with your new start 1000's of miles away. Think of us often and keep the photos of your gorgeous boys coming on **. 


There may be many miles between us but we share a common FF bond that survives all the miles between us.


 


 


Never had to use those ones before   


But just think of the sunshine you will be enjoying soon  


Remember what I said about what you should definitely do next.  


T xx


----------



## Di39 (Nov 20, 2007)

Saffa - was lovely to meet you and your gorgeous boys.

Make sure you put lots of photos of the boys up on ********.

Enjoy your new life in New Zealand, at least your finally getting away from the rubbish Aberdeen weather.

Love from Me and the Boys

xx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

ohhhh ive only just noticed this!!!  doh.

all the best saffa... was great meeting you and chatting to you via **.  xxxx


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Only just noticed this thanks so much ladies lovely to meet you'll too xx

Sx


----------

